# New 2.5g HELP :)



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

very nice


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice tank! what kind is it?


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it could be, considering the small tank and LED aspect, but if its cheap enough, I would pick up a second just to be sure.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I am not sure about the light, try asking Hoppy! He made his own LED fixture so he could probably help! Great tank by the way!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

FOUND IN DIFFERENT FORUM said:


> The Dymax IQ3 aquarium kit is a slick little pico with a built-in filter with overflow and a dimmable LED lamp with 28 LEDs. The IQ3 aquarium is just over 2 gallons with 8.66" x 6.69" x 8.66" measurements and sells for only around $50-60 USD. 3reef hopes a little highlight will finally get the Dymax IQ3 Nano aquarium kit to get picked up in the USA. Dymax is an aquarium company out of Singapore and since its release this summer, the IQ3 has been spotted in a few other countries but here. Umm, we will take a few.
> 
> 
> The Dymax IQ3 Aquarium Kit
> ...


Sorry... found in another forum.


----------

